# a pass called rainy



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

went again last night got three hours before i got sent home..Mr Ripley came out and then so did the rain.If i could have worked more last night i think i would have had more , some big fish around . gig on


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

What time did the rain start?


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Mr banana you are hot on my trail.. Baffin Bay in Upper Laguna Madre...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Corpus Tom them flounder are too dark for florida


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

With all them sheepshead I would have to say somewhere with lot of oyster bars and rock bottom say southern big bend area. Ron the color of the flounder don't mean shit as to what state just the type of bottom.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

South of Corpus...

Little far to make a road trip. Would be fun though.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bill is messing with ya'll about that location. He won't even remotely give a general area much less the location.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok narrow it down, us or canada.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Northern hemisphere?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Big Creek Lake area is where the big ones are, Mater a fact I think Im going tonight


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> With all them sheepshead I would have to say somewhere with lot of oyster bars and rock bottom say southern big bend area. Ron the color of the flounder don't mean shit as to what state just the type of bottom.


\


Farther South


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Frank, that east wind is going to be kicking tonight Plus DI is a mud puddle.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I knew it was down that way somewhere just wasn't sure what area but I know now. Bill your secret is safe with me.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I figured it out when he posted a pic of a certain building awhile back.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

South Florida. Remember the tropical armored catfish.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

flounderslayerman said:


> Bill is messing with ya'll about that location. He won't even remotely give a general area much less the location.


I can not blame him one bit for not giving out any information on location. 
That is one fine mess of flounders you got there.:thumbup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> Big Creek Lake area is where the big ones are, Mater a fact I think Im going tonight


Grew up fishing that lake. Sometimes 5 days a week.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice gigging trip. That big flounder is a beauty. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

gigability said:


> mr banana you are hot on my trail.. Baffin bay in upper laguna madre...


Well?? Are ya gonna give me a hint>??>

BT


----------

